# FreeBSD 7.0 - error: wrong disk geometry



## hunter_lv (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello!
I have a question to FreeBSD experts...

I am trying to tune up ftp-server for local use in our organization. I have installed FreeBSD 7.0 on common PC (P4, Intel D865PERL), everything was OK. I've chosen two Seagate ST3500320AS as ftp-data carriers, I've had an idea to create RAID1 via gmirror.
But when I try to add one of these drives to the mirror, system shows me an error: "Can't store metadata on /dev/ad4s1: Operation not permitted", similar error appears when I try to create/change a slice using fdisk.
I found out that problem, most likely, is with disk geometry or with FreeBSD's representation of it... (I think that because sysinstall shows me alert every time I try to make some changes in HDD partition table). When I start fdisk via sisinstall, it tells me that my disk's geometry is 969021/16/63, but it is wrong and sysinstall recommends me this one: 60801/255/63 (and I have to say, that this geometry is announced by disk manufacturer)

Does anyone have any suggestion how to solve this issue?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2009)

hunter_lv said:
			
		

> I am trying to tune up ftp-server for local use in our organization. I have installed FreeBSD 7.0 on common PC (P4, Intel D865PERL), everything was OK. I've chosen two Seagate ST3500320AS as ftp-data carriers, I've had an idea to create RAID1 via gmirror.
> But when I try to add one of these drives to the mirror, system shows me an error: "Can't store metadata on /dev/ad4s1: Operation not permitted", similar error appears when I try to create/change a slice using fdisk.


Do `# sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=17` and try again.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/geom-mirror.html



> I found out that problem, most likely, is with disk geometry or with FreeBSD's representation of it... (I think that because sysinstall shows me alert every time I try to make some changes in HDD partition table). When I start fdisk via sisinstall, it tells me that my disk's geometry is 969021/16/63, but it is wrong and sysinstall recommends me this one: 60801/255/63 (and I have to say, that this geometry is announced by disk manufacturer)


You can safely ignore it.


----------



## hunter_lv (Aug 20, 2009)

I have already tried to set this flag to 16, as described in sysinstall hint, but result was the same, system returned me an error: "Can't store metadata on /dev/ad4: Operation not permitted".
The same situation with value "17"... May be I should give some additional information?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you creating the mirror first? Is there anything on the "to be mirrored" disk?

Try setting up one disk first, once that's done enable mirroring.


----------



## hunter_lv (Aug 20, 2009)

As I understand, I have to create bsd-slice first... actually, I can't manage this disks at all, system all the time returns me such errors.
Disks are new (completely free).


----------



## dbi (Aug 29, 2009)

[important offtopic]

This may have nothing to do with slicing and gmirror, but said that you recently got those drives, I felt necessary to give you a heads up.

I'm sorry to tell you this, but the hdd model you mentioned is famous with its firmare problems [1]. Check your firmware version with:


```
atacontrol list
```
It should show you something like:

```
ad0 <ST3500320AS/SD1A> SATA revision 2.x
```

In the example above the firmware version is "SD1A". If it is different on your drives, then either contact your hardware support or flash the firmware [2] by yourself at your own risk.

[1] http://www.google.com/search?q=ST3500320AS+problem

[2] http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=207951


----------

